# Mega Proyectos del Perú: Construyendo sueños



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Parte 1/5




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctc-21NHQvI&feature=related

Parte 3/5





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn1brFa1a80&feature=related

Parte 5/5





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4abE7q_YeBs&feature=channel_page

Parte 2/5




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ_TgitrE2Y&feature=related

Parte 4/5




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0-KsS--rl8&feature=related


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Gracias por los videos.. ese programa que de vez en cuando lo veo es de hecho una buena referencia a la construcción nacional. Esta semana se vio el proyecto que van a contruir en Virú, La Libertad, y pues ojala que ya se de inicio a esa obra, en el render que se mostro es como si fuera una pequeña ciudad con todas las comodidades todo ello gracias al proyecto de Chavimochic.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Muy interesante el programa. Es bueno que se difundan estas cosas para generar confianza en la poblacion.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Me ví los dos programas, todo bien, pero me hubiera gustado ver mejores diseños y aunque sea una mención a los proyectos de altura (me pareció exagerada y de mal gusto la recreación que hacen de Lima y Callao llena de rascacielos, sobretodo de la Costa Verde y la Isla San Lorenzo hno


----------

